# صرخة خاطىء



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2006)

*



			ياما اخذت قرارات انى ابطل الخطيه..... ومعرفتش.
أنا جاى النهارده....
مش علشان اخد قرار من تانى انى ابتدى معاك بدايه جد
أنا جاى أقولك " ابتدى انت فى' "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
لا تعليق  بس بجد كلام روعه *


----------



## +Dream+ (1 مارس 2006)

*صلاة حلوة يا امير ربنا يباركك*


----------



## nobel (2 مارس 2006)

من لى فى السماء   ومعك لا اريد شيئا على الارض
                    ابيك يجازيك علانيه          تقدم الى الامام وتكلم وماتخفش


----------



## +AMIR+ (2 مارس 2006)

*شكرا أختى الحبيبه  ميرنا.*
* ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

*شكرا اختى الحبيبه جى جى على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير*


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

اسف لتاخرى فى الرد
شكرا اختى الحبيبه *دريم* على تعب محبتك ومرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الحبيب *nobel*
شكرا على تعليقك الجميل


----------

